

Facebook’s Mobile Platform Monetization Equation - atomical
http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/25/facebook-sdk-ios-6/

======
dawernik
I don't see the connection to Wall Street <and Wall Street definitely won't
see it>. This isn't about monetization, but is more about breadth of context.
Really, is there a single change in how they monetize in this SDK release -
looks to me like it still depends on the same old mobile ads, albeit with more
and more attributes to target off of.

And the title is just annoying.

